# Living in the world



## satz (Aug 4, 2004)

hi all,

Anyone here care to share on how they strike a balance between living in the world yet not being of it? More specifically how do you folks relate to unbelievers?

For example, if you where in a bookstore and you noticed your non-christian class mate there, would you go over to say hi, thus seeking to strengthen the relationship between you and a pagan?

this is just a issue i've been struggling with currently, i know i may sound nuts to some, but your opinions would be greatly valued!


----------



## blhowes (Aug 4, 2004)

[quote:4ea3a1196f="Emme"]
this is just a issue i've been struggling with currently, i know i may sound nuts to some, but your opinions would be greatly valued![/quote:4ea3a1196f]
I don't think you sound nuts at all - You raise some good questions. 

[quote:4ea3a1196f="Emme"]Anyone here care to share on how they strike a balance between living in the world yet not being of it? More specifically how do you folks relate to unbelievers?[/quote:4ea3a1196f]
I think the best way to strike a balance is to first make sure that your life is in balance. That entails making sure you're planted on a firm foundation (Matthew 7:24-27) and that you're setting your affections on things above, not on things on the earth (Colossians 3:2) by regular church attendance, Bible study/reading, prayer, etc.

If we have that balance, then we're much more free to enjoy relationships with unbelievers. We don't have to be quite so concerned about them negatively affecting our walk with the Lord and we can hope that we can be a positive influence in their lives.

I remember my first day at college. It was exciting to be so far from home, but at the same time a little scary. I was an athiest at the time and one of the Christians on the hall sought me out and introduced himself that first day at the dorm. We developed a relationship and started doing different things together. He shared Jesus with me pretty much whenever we were together my whole freshman year. God used his efforts to draw me to himself and I got saved at the end of the year. My friend had that good balance that I spoke of and was free to get to know me, have a few laughs, and point me to our Savior.

[quote:4ea3a1196f="Emme"]
For example, if you where in a bookstore and you noticed your non-christian class mate there, would you go over to say hi, thus seeking to strengthen the relationship between you and a pagan?[/quote:4ea3a1196f]
Sure. Wouldn't it be exciting if God gave you the opportunity someday to share Jesus with him/her? Also, each person has an exciting story to tell of their life's experiences that you may find fascinating. You may never have an opportunity to witness or hear about their experiences if you don't first say hi and get to know them.

Like I said, you raise some good questions about some practical concerns. Its interesting that, of all the things for Jesus to pray about in John 17, this was one of them.

Joh 17:15-18 I pray not that thou shouldest take them out of the world, but that thou shouldest keep them from the evil. They are not of the world, even as I am not of the world. Sanctify them through thy truth: thy word is truth. As thou hast sent me into the world, even so have I also sent them into the world. 

When you look at John 17:20, its neat to realize that Jesus was praying for us, almost 2000 years ago, about this very issue.


----------

